# Explorer öffnet immer neues Fenster



## Stone (19. August 2002)

Hi, wenn ich im Explorer einen Ordner anklicke, öffnet er den Ordner immer in einem neuen Fenster. Das ist aber erst seit dem ich zu dem Dateityp "Dateiordner" einen neuen Eintrag hinzugefügt habe.

Weis jemand wie ich es anstellen kann, dass er die Explorer.exe mit dem jeweiligen ordner wieder im selben Fenster öffnet?

Danke 

Ston


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. August 2002)

welche version von windows benutzt du?

unter windows 2000 findest du das im explorer selbst unter extras->ordneroptionen->ordner durchsuchen. unter windows 95/98 hab ich keine ahnung...


----------



## Stone (19. August 2002)

au, danke, hat sich aber schon erledgt.
Ich habe einfach in der Regestry danach gesucht, sämtliche einträge gelöscht und die von von meinem Bruder genommen. Damit gehts auch wieder .

Danke


----------

